# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  đố vui tin học

## nguyenhuongit

đố các bạn bít 3:4 bằng mấy.Gợi ý đây là câu đố mẹo nhé:down:

----------


## dinhmailam8

Xin hỏi : 
3 : 4 có nghĩa là gì ? 3 chia 4 hay là 3h và 4 phút

----------


## minhtien123

3=Tam. 4=Tứ
Nói lái > Tám chia tư > bằng 2
:a::a::a::a::a::a::a::a::a::a::a:

----------


## quynhseoenuy

*Tam chia tứ* => *Tư chia tám* = *0.5*
Nói jậy cũng đúng ah

----------


## thai93tb1

nhàm rùi phải là 
3 là tam 
4 là tứ

----------


## thanhtuancr7

tám chia tư =2

----------


## skyxd88

khỉ thật
cái này bọn trẻ con vỡ lòng gần nhà mình cũng biết

----------


## kimdung01

câu này xưa rồi à

----------


## qnhan10a3

:wacko:vậy mà cũng noi' đố vui tin học a`. botay.com

----------


## traihalinh

Bạn *Katarosky* cũng muốn vui thôi, các bạn chê quá mai mốt ko ai post câu đố đâu hehe !!!

----------


## vietshiro

hahahahahahaha mình cười muốn bể bụng há há quá trời tíu !! vậy cũng đ.v.t.h. nhưng dù sao cũng cười...

----------

